
Generating Faces with Deconvolution Networks - zo7
https://zo7.github.io/blog/2016/09/25/generating-faces.html
======
james_a_craig
I wonder if you could use this to do extremely low bandwidth video
conferencing. Send a network configuration at connect time (relatively
expensive) but for each frame, send the convolution network parameters, and
deconvolve at the receiving side. Presumably this would result in far less
data over time than sending the whole image. Sort of face-specific
compression.

~~~
roywiggins
I'm sure I've read sci fi that uses the idea - they have extremely limited
bandwidth so they make up for it with aggressive compression and
reconstruction that more or less reduces people to a handful of parameters and
uses those to animate an avatar. It relies on computation being a LOT cheaper
than bandwidth.

~~~
mikeash
Vinge's _A Fire Upon the Deep_ features this, with some hilarity and a bit of
foreshadowing.

------
a1studmuffin
Thanks for sharing the code! I've been looking to explore deep learning a bit
more with Python, this is a great place to dive in head-first.

~~~
zo7
Yeah, Keras especially has a really intuitive and easy-to-use api, so
definitely start there if you want to do more with deep learning.

It's almost _too_ easy, really...

------
swiftisthebest
Very A Scanner Darkly -esque. Let's give it up for the vague blur!

~~~
dopu
Exactly what I was reminded of when I saw this. Very cool stuff.

------
eggoa
Some of the "illegal" inputs results remind me of Francis Bacon studies.

------
ravenstine
Yikes, I wouldn't want to stare at those images too long. Very cool stuff,
though. Could have an impact on the 3D animation industry.

~~~
santaclaus
There are companies trying to use this type of thing for game content
generation. I recall some guy at tech crunch disrupt won an award last year
(two years ago?) for something along these lines?

------
ComodoHacker
Just happened to have read some fiction set in WH40K universe and... now I
know what exactly a mutant possessed by Chaos looks like. This makes a perfect
illustration.

------
gravypod
Has there been work done generating 3D models of faces? Like Mesh files that
can be loaded into Open GL.

------
witty_username
This seems useful for animation.

~~~
arxpoetica
My immediate reaction too. Take some animated character and generate emotions
at will...

------
rotten
Soon we'll be able to make full scale live action movies with no actors.

